# Using Brazed Carbide Parting Tool=Many Uses



## Janderso (Aug 30, 2021)

I've had projects recently where I need to cut a sharp register on a shaft. A reduction to a specific dimension.
These tools come pre-ground for the most part or you can dress them to your liking. I've owned them for a while and recently discovered how versatile they are.
I'm talking about the one inch shank that mounts to your QCTP not your parting tool holder.
I'm able to bring the tool to the end of the part, dial in a specific amount and cut off as they are extremely rigid and wickidly sharp. I use my lapping tool (1500 wheel)
Yesterday I made two brass washers, .046" thick, .750" diameter and a .312 ID. Using this tool I had great success. No tail after parting and the finish is amazing. The angled grind negates the need to touch up that side. Just a quick touch up with 600 sand paper.
Just passing on my discovery.
I feel like I've jumped to a new level this last month.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 31, 2021)

Jeff, it looks like the tool has a bit of a rake across the front and a draft towards the rear.  That seems like it would leave a nice finish if it is rigid enough.  How deep is the tool from the side?  I've always kind of wondered why the convention is to grind parting tools square, when a rake might help reduce chatter.  Have you tried it on steel?


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> Jeff, it looks like the tool has a bit of a rake across the front and a draft towards the rear.  That seems like it would leave a nice finish if it is rigid enough.  How deep is the tool from the side?  I've always kind of wondered why the convention is to grind parting tools square, when a rake might help reduce chatter.  Have you tried it on steel?


It's great on 12L14. I haven't tried it on any gummy material yet.
Aluminum, brass and leaded products have very good results.
I should have taken a side pic. It's beveled on both sides from the carbide down to the full length of the shank. This one is 1".
I know that's a problem for smaller lathes but we know how to cut them down don't we!!
Yes the rake angles back from right to left. I have a twin to the opposite and one that is straight across.
The only negatives, neutral back and side rake (no rake) which may  or may not be a problem. For brass of course it's preferred and because it's so sharp it cuts aluminum very nice.
The other negative and advantage (because of it's rigid), it's width, probably .200", removes a lot of material if you are parting.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 31, 2021)

Where did you find the brazed blanks?  I don't think I have any brazed cutoff tools in my library.  Just lots of HSS.  I shattered one of those last week parting 1" 304.  I'd be happy to try something new.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 31, 2021)

pontiac428 said:


> Where did you find the brazed blanks?  I don't think I have any brazed cutoff tools in my library.  Just lots of HSS.  I shattered one of those last week parting 1" 304.  I'd be happy to try something new.


I bought all three as you see on the pic.
I did touch up the edges with my lapper but that's it.
They were pretty cheap too. I'll see if I can find the source.

Here is one source. This may have been what I bought. Cheap enough.
They have the carbide blanks also





__





						KBC - USA,COR443 USA TOOLBIT C5,1-2445-COR443,KBC Tools & Machinery
					

KBC - USA,COR443 USA TOOLBIT C5,1-2445-COR443,KBC Tools & Machinery




					www.kbctools.com


----------



## Janderso (Sep 1, 2021)

This is a better shot.
Very cheap and versatile =$15


----------

